# Club Med Australia



## ClubMedAU (Dec 16, 2013)

Club Med is a Premium All Inclusive Holiday provider. Club Med is 15,000 employees, 100 different nationalities, 30 languages spoken, 300 professions represented, 75 villages and offices in more than 40 countries.

Club Med Australia and NZ is recruiting all year long the following positions:

Childcare Coordinators
Pool Lifeguards
Watersport instructor
Landsport Instructor
Choreographer
Circus Instructor
Chef de partie
Golf Instructor
Fitness Instructor
Boutique Sales Assistant
Excursions Assistant
Bartender
Club Med Business

You could be enrolled in Bali, Phuket, Cherating Beach, Turquoise, Guilin and other wonderful places all around the word!

Apply as soon as possible on: clubmedjobs (dot com dot au)
See you soon!


----------

